# I love this idea for yarn ball storage



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I think this is an awesome idea. One could glue some pretty decals or paper around the bottle too!

http://hubpages.com/art/Keeping-your-yarn-clean


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Great idea!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I did that years ago only I took the bottom off . They used to be made with a different color piece on bottom with about 3 glue spots . I took that off and then cut bottom off . put yarn in , running end of yarn thru top and slid the bottom back on . I still have one here somewhere


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a clever idea, but I still like mine better. I use the clear zip lock bags that come in different sizes. I use the quart size for a smaller ball of yarn and the gallon size for the full skein of yarn. I put the yarn in the bag and zip it up leaving a small opening for the yarn to flow through. If you are working with more than one color, you can use a bag for each color. It doesn't take up much space and keeps the yarn clean and is very portable. I also keep my finished headbands and fingerless gloves and scarves in the zip lock bags to keep them clean.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> That is a clever idea, but I still like mine better. I use the clear zip lock bags that come in different sizes. I use the quart size for a smaller ball of yarn and the gallon size for the full skein of yarn. I put the yarn in the bag and zip it up leaving a small opening for the yarn to flow through. If you are working with more than one color, you can use a bag for each color. It doesn't take up much space and keeps the yarn clean and is very portable. I also keep my finished headbands and fingerless gloves and scarves in the zip lock bags to keep them clean.


I think most times that I have put my yarn in something for travel would be a ziplock bag--they do work great!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> That is a clever idea, but I still like mine better. I use the clear zip lock bags that come in different sizes. I use the quart size for a smaller ball of yarn and the gallon size for the full skein of yarn. I put the yarn in the bag and zip it up leaving a small opening for the yarn to flow through. If you are working with more than one color, you can use a bag for each color. It doesn't take up much space and keeps the yarn clean and is very portable. I also keep my finished headbands and fingerless gloves and scarves in the zip lock bags to keep them clean.


I do this too.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Great ideas for keeping yarn clean while knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like this idea. Will have to give it a try. The bottles would fit nicelyin the bins I have on my craft room walls and would ake it much neater and avoid tangling. Could keep multiple skeins of same yarn then in the ziploc bags until needed. I do find tht the ziplock bags tend to slide out of my bins so I'm looking for something to keep them from doing that but it needs to be inexpesive. Open to suggestions 


mollyannhad said:


> I think this is an awesome idea. One could glue some pretty decals or paper around the bottle too!
> 
> http://hubpages.com/art/Keeping-your-yarn-clean


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great recycling idea.


----------



## freehouse (May 30, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> I use the clear zip lock bags that come in different sizes. I use the quart size for a smaller ball of yarn and the gallon size for the full skein of yarn. I put the yarn in the bag and zip it up leaving a small opening for the yarn to flow through.


The bottle idea is quite interesting. Thanks for sharing.

Those of you that use Ziploc bags, do you run the yarn through the bottom or the top where the sealing ribbing is? I had worried that the bag might damage my yarn.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I put all yarn in the bags the newspaper comes in. The Sunday paper ones are large enough for the big skeins. I tie the ends or use a twist tie to close it. They stack good on their sides. There seems to be a never ending free supply and I haven't found any recycler that take them.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I use the zip lock bags. Put the yarn in and don't close it all the way. I find the bag fit better in my project bags. Plastic bottles have a deposit on them around here.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I put all yarn in the bags the newspaper comes in. The Sunday paper ones are large enough for the big skeins. I tie the ends or use a twist tie to close it. They stack good on their sides. There seems to be a never ending free supply and I haven't found any recycler that take them.


We "recycle" our newspaper bags by using them to pick up doggie poops.
Our hand fits perfectly inside the bag-pick up the poop , and turn the bag inside out as you take it off your hand. All you have to do is tie a knot in the top & throw it in the garbage. P.S. we like the biggest ones because we have a Great Dane!!!!


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Very Clever. Thanks for letting us know :-D


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Its a really good idea and I suspect you could make a sleeve to cover the bottle so no one would know what it really is!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Hilda said:


> I put all yarn in the bags the newspaper comes in. The Sunday paper ones are large enough for the big skeins. I tie the ends or use a twist tie to close it. They stack good on their sides. There seems to be a never ending free supply and I haven't found any recycler that take them.


I love this idea, now I wish I hadn't stopped the paper. :lol:


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I put all yarn in the bags the newspaper comes in. The Sunday paper ones are large enough for the big skeins. I tie the ends or use a twist tie to close it. They stack good on their sides. There seems to be a never ending free supply and I haven't found any recycler that take them.


I do that too


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

good idea!


----------



## annie 69 (Mar 27, 2011)

Another cost free yarn storage and dispenser is an oatmeal box. Shake out and vacuum the empty box, drill a 3/8" hole in the lid and load the yarn, threading the yarn end through the hole before replacing the lid. The small (1 lb.) oatmeal box is great for dishcloth thread and the larger (2 lb. 10 oz.) box is perfect for any of the larger skeins. I recommend this to all my students, as opposed to spending $10 for a plastic container at the craft store.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the terrific ideas, fellow artisans!


----------

